# Rescue Remedy - OK for BF?



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh god I can't believe this. Here is my 3rd time of using some home-remedy and then . . . reading the fine print on the label.
so it says "consult health care professional if breastfeeding or pregnant"

I would have sworn I already confirmed this was ok to use. . . but now I don't know!!!!

First I gave my baby aloe vera juice. then realized that wasn't proven safe.
Then I swabbed his mouth with gentian violet. then saw the "for external use only" label.

That's when I swore off the home remedies.

but I've been using Rescue Remedy daily for . . since pregnancy. and just NOW did I read the label? I should turn in my mothering license and go live far far away where I can't hurt anyone!

ok but seriously, does anyone know any reason I should not be using rescue remedy? my DS is 2.5 months old and I'm nursing him exclusively.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

It is safe to use while breastfeeding. I used it throughout my pregnancy too for panic attacks. They put that on the label as a CYA thing. The only thing that could be an issue is the very diluted four drops of alcohol. If you want to get rid of that just put it in some hot water to evaporate off the alcohol. I never bother with that even when pregnant.








Wendi


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

you are okay, mama. the label is probably there because it's unethical to test it on pregnant and breastfeeding mamas. but i have used it while breastfeeding and pumping and also given it to our boy when he was an infant. my sister has even given it to her cat.

~claudia


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

it's fine. I give RR directly to my kids.

the flower essences work on an energetic level so quantity doesn't matter---so for instance 2 drops under your tongue is as effective as 2 drops into your bath water.

so if you're worried you can dilute---but it's really fine.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

: to melamama

and the reason they have to say that is that since it is energy medicine it cant be regulated by the FDA and such, just like homeopathics say consult your physician. You could take the whole bottle and besides the fact that it contains alcohol you'd be fine.

That said, I give my 15 mo RR straight, a drop or 2, and its just fine. HTH.

Your safe and fine


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks everyone!!

does this mean 4 squirts are not better than 2?


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

thats exactly what it means.

if you are really having a hard time your better off taking a drop or two ever 5-10 minutes until things get under control. it will work better than one huge dose. hth

you can even start to take it before a potentially stressful time or event.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

DS and I both use RR... no worries it's very gentle.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Yep like all the PP said








I too use it ..I'm BF'ing and preg!
I think due to FDA stuff they are required to put that statement on the bottle..I just saw the same one on our homeopathic tablets too..


----------



## mom_of_princesses (Sep 9, 2006)

I've been nursing my daughter sophie for almost 6 months now... and I nursed my older daughter Meredith for 13 1/2 months. I was pretty young when I had Meredith-- thus none of my friends had any children. Now quite a few of my friends have children, but I am the only one breastfeeding (isn't that depressing!?). What is this rescue remedy of which you speak of? What does it do? Also, any helpful hints and mom support would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Rescue Remedy is a combination of Bach flower essences. It's helpful to take when you are feeling stressed and overwhelmed. read more here: http://www.bachflower.com/

~claudia


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

By the way, the gentian violet is fine, too. Great to get rid of thrush. Just don't have him drink it down.









RR is fabulous. Whenever we go out on a long day, we all squirt it in our mouths (the 2 year old, too). We gave it to our cat on the 4th of July. Our household is a LOT calmer, with much less bickering, now that we have RR.


----------



## Gendenwitha (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia*
Rescue Remedy is a combination of Bach flower essences. It's helpful to take when you are feeling stressed and overwhelmed. read more here: http://www.bachflower.com/

~claudia

So can other remedies, I'm an Elm person myself.

http://www.floweressencemagazine.com/aug03/elm.html


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Just curious (not trying to hijack the thread) - does anyone know if Whole Foods sells this? This thread led me to check out the website and I really want to try it. With a 21 mo and a 10 wo there are days when I feel like I am going to lose it!

SJ


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm almost positive they sell it.







I see it elsewhere, too...Safeway (aka Von's in Southern CA?), Fred Meyer (owned by Kroger, I believe?), and so on.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

yep WF sells it in their whole body dept by the homeopathics, that where we get ours.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

we only have one whole foods in town and it's far away, but i imagine they have it. look for a yellow box with brown or black script writing that says Bach. there is also a spray that i got to use with our toddler son since he likes to suck on the dropper from the bottle and the spray comes in a brown bottle with yellow labeling. if you don't see it right away, ask a wellness consultant where the "Rescue Remedy is".

~claudia


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

I just wanted to add that RR does not always contain alcohol (check the label). I know most commercial preperations of it do, but our local homeopathic pharmacy makes up Rescue in spring water, and they sell carrier too, so you can dilute it into anything you like - no alcohol required.


----------



## Gendenwitha (Apr 2, 2002)

Rescue remedy anyway. Other remedies are harder to find.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Check out this Kellymom page for info on this homeopathic remedy. Rescue Remedy is near the bottom of the page. This is the only caution they give "Rescue remedy has some sedative properties, so watch yourself and baby for excessive sleepiness."
~Cath


----------



## Sarahrg77 (7 mo ago)

Hello I am also curious...I see you all say it is sage while breastfeeding to take rescue remedies. I took it but the one I took contains 27% alcohol. I had 4 drops and I am breastfeeding. Is this ok? My midwife told me about it while I was pregnant and I tasted the alcohol flavor but just thought it was the ingredients that tasted that way.


----------

